# Kenalog injection into nasal polyp



## Lainie0559 (Jun 4, 2013)

Which CPT code do you use for an endoscopic injection of Kenalog into a nasal polyp?  I have the J3301 for the Kenalog, but I'm not sure about the actual injection.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 8, 2013)

There is not a code for injection into a nasal polyp. You will have to go unlisted for it and send in documentation.


----------

